# Honda generator E1000 (an old girl)



## colacharlie (May 28, 2019)

Hi there. 
So I’ve just bought a Honda E1000 generator that is a non runner. The engine has G40 on it and nearby on another sticker there’s 4.2PS type G40 ED.

It needs a plug (missing), new oil and the air filter housing is missing. Any idea where to get parts? Ps I’ve found the basic manual online but it doesn’t show which spark plug to use, oil to use or anything else for parts😞


----------



## colacharlie (May 28, 2019)

Here’s some pics of the E1000 and numbers


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Where are you located? The E1000 looks to be about a 1967 unit: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/e1000.pdf
See page 43 for oil info.

The G40 engine was only built until about 1969... G40 (?–1969) (4-stroke, side-valve, 170cc)
I believe the plug was a B-6H.
Here's a G40 shop manual: https://www.amazon.com/VINTAGE-HONDA-ENGINE-SERVICE-MANUAL/dp/B01FJ3N3CE


----------



## CrouseJ2316 (Oct 7, 2021)

tabora said:


> Where are you located? The E1000 looks to be about a 1967 unit: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/e1000.pdf
> See page 43 for oil info.
> 
> The G40 engine was only built until about 1969... G40 (?–1969) (4-stroke, side-valve, 170cc)
> ...


do you by chance know what an E1000 in great condition is worth


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

CrouseJ2316 said:


> do you by chance know what an E1000 in great condition is worth


It's an old side-valve Honda and many parts are no longer available, so perhaps $50-100 in good working order?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

But that all depends on the interest of the buyer. Especially if it's in pristine condition and someone who is a Honda collector is looking at it with interest!! My wife's grandfather used to say, the value of a heifer is not what the seller is asking for it, but what the buyer is willing to pay....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup in the right market 500-1000 usd.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

iowagold said:


> yup in the right market 500-1000 usd.


Heck no, this is an E1000 we're talking about, not an EU1000 or even an EX1000...
Ancient - so old that the manual & parts diagrams aren't even listed on the Honda support site any more.
The 1967 Manual can still be downloaded here: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/e1000.pdf


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

to the right collector old e1000 honda yup!
lots of parts on ebay as well as manuals.
e1000 honda generator | eBay

i have seen no name small gens that work go for 500.00 at auction. 
i had an old china gen no name brand sell at moms auction for 500 bucks back in 2010
but i took the time to start it and connected a light to it
as soon as i pulled the rope and switched on the light the bids went from 50 bucks to 300 and settled at 510.50 for the final bid!
it was only 500 watt!! no kidding!

and heavy by the new standards of an eu1000i gen...
weight was 85 lbs.
and had a handle on it for carry.

lol i threw in the 13.00 300 watt halogen light with the deal after it sold!

if it works and is placed in the right area of the country where folks have spare cash for treasure.
then yes it could bring that much.

try face book market place, or any of the free places to list it.
or better yet take it to an large equipment auction where it could be ran to show it works.


----------

